# got a freelnce job at mac !! // question for other freelancers



## makeupbylindsey (Sep 18, 2011)

so i went for my MAC freelance interview today and nailed it so excited to begin my journey . question to all my other mac girls who freelance ? how long after u got hired did u receive your employee number to start working ? also how much did they call u for freelance work


----------



## LC (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi there, I was a perm employee but I can probably help out anyway since I had a lot of freelance friends

  	It can take anywhere from 1-6 weeks to get your #. We had freelancers in our store about 2ce a month, they usually will call you when a collection first launches and they expect it to be really busy, or maybe on fri-sat nights when they expect a lot of traffic in the stores...hth!


----------



## colt0410 (Oct 9, 2011)

It depends on your area.  When I was a freelancer, I would get the maximum 29.5 hrs a week for the three weeks, and then a 19 hr day.  If your a freelancer, your restricted to hours based on the fact that you don't get medical. It took me about six weeks to get my employee number in, so you should start during the holiday season when it's super busy.


----------



## LC (Oct 11, 2011)

a 19 hour day? my store was only open for 12 hours. you also got more hours a week as a freelancer than i did as a perm employee lol...consider yourself lucky, that's not a typical freelancing situation


----------



## desertdiva (Oct 11, 2011)

It took me a month before I got my employee #. The wait was agonizing. *hehe*

  	I just got a call to freelance this whole weekend, so 19 1/2 hours total. *yay* I waited 2 weeks after I received my employee # before they called me to work.

  	Friday is my 1st day, and am excited yet nervous.


----------



## colt0410 (Oct 12, 2011)

lol, so sorry.  Just realized that I typed day, instead of week.  I meant 29.5 hrs for three weeks straight, and then a 19 hour week for the fourth week.


----------



## Cupid (Oct 14, 2011)

Aw congrats girly! Enjoy it you're gonna have a blast!


----------



## LC (Oct 18, 2011)

hahahaha for a sec i thought maybe you were in NYC and figured they are open 24/7! lol


----------

